# I just pulled this out of storage.



## Scoutdawg (Oct 26, 2012)

I was wondering what it's worth before I post it up for sale.
Orion 2150sx 
Thanks


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

If its properly working I would assume 100-175.00 but may bring more to the right buyer/collector (mostly buyer because collectors want MINT items). If it was in mint condition you probably would get over 175.00.


----------



## Scoutdawg (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks Ricky I appreciate it. Is Ebay the best place to sell something like this?


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Some more price references for you, apart from what TrickyRicky provided: orion 2150sx | eBay

and

Orion Amp 2150 SX | eBay


----------



## Scoutdawg (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks Dude, looks like I will be taking it to eBay.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Scoutdawg said:


> Thanks Ricky I appreciate it. Is Ebay the best place to sell something like this?


I would try to avoid ebay as much as possible, but sometimes is the only solution.

I've listed several amps here to what I like to think "very good prices, cheap" and they didn't sell after a week or so, so I listed them on ebay for a bit more (to cover the fees) and they sold within hours.


So I would list it here first for a few days or a week to see if anyone bites. If not then list it on ebay and take your chances with the end price (if its an auction) or set a buy it now and be sure to get what YOU want.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

If I hadn't abandoned Old School Gear and sold all my Orion Amplifiers, I would have purchased this from you working or not. 

The only failures I went through with the old school Orion amplifiers was the capacitors. Granted when the caps blow, they sometimes take out the diode and a few FETs in the section where they blew (audio or power supply), but that is still a fairly simple fix.

Now if this were a first gen GX series, the problem with them was that power supply FETs would cook themselves when exposed to low voltage. But since this is an SX series, that problem should have been addressed... Provided it isn't one of those weird generation 1.5 amplifiers where a GX board was stuffed into an SX heatsink.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Nice amp. Those were the bomb back in the day.
Whereabouts in NC are you located?


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

TrickyRicky said:


> I would try to avoid ebay as much as possible, but sometimes is the only solution.


I would highly recommend against ebay as well, specifically for things electronic in nature. The door for buyer protection abuse is wide open and there is a great risk of buyers taking advantage of you. I only suggest this because I've lost my ass 5x over through buyer protection abuse within the last few years of ebay selling.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

hurrication said:


> I would highly recommend against ebay as well, specifically for things electronic in nature. The door for buyer protection abuse is wide open and there is a great risk of buyers taking advantage of you. I only suggest this because I've lost my ass 5x over through buyer protection abuse within the last few years of ebay selling.


I've been very fortunate to have had all successful sales. But I make sure I state in the auction "amplifier has been fully tested and has been recorded to proof its properly functioning."


The thing I hate is their rates, just sold three amps and am getting charged 90.65, that's crazy. Now they are charging sellers for not using their calculator and charging flat rates such as 16-20.00, what about those that are charging 40ish with the ebay calculator????


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

Consider yourself very fortunate! It doesn't matter what you put in the auction or how well you prove it's working, buyer protection will side with the buyer. I lost a 10" sub where it mentioned in the description about being tested with my woofer tester and even included a screen cap of the woofer tester results. The buyer got it and claimed it was blown and had holes in the dustcap, but when I asked if they tested it they straight up admitted that they had not even tested it! Ebay sided with them in the claim and issued the buyer a full refund without requiring them to return the sub, so they literally got a 100% free sub on my behalf. Ugh, it's pissing me off just thinking about that!


----------

